# Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2008)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


Alle außer den bisherigen Gewinnern können sich jetzt hier wieder für den Februar bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## Karpfencrack (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

mein gewässer is die donau
Zielfische :Hecht, Zander, tw.Barsch und Regenbogenforelle


----------



## henningcl (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin

Dann bin ich auch mal dabei.

Gewässer ist Hauptsächlich der Main und die Baggerseen.

Grüsse
Henning

Edit: Ich wär auf den Welswobbler scharf, da ich nach der Kukö freien Zeit mich mit dem Welsspinnen beschäftigen werde.


----------



## Raver@re (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo 

Meine Gewässer sind der Bigge Stausee in Olpe und der Rhein Herne Kanal in Recklinghausen /Herne.
Zielfische sind Hecht Zander Barsch Seeforelle

Mfg raver@re


----------



## Raver@re (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo 
Meine Gewässer sind der Bigge Stausee in Olpe und der Rhein Herne Kanal in Recklinghausen /Herne.
Zielfische sind Hecht Zander Barsch Seeforelle
Mfg raver@re


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bin dabei!

Meine Gewässer sind die Warnow und der Bodden.
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Barsch

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## flori66 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Und ich auch wieder, und immer noch an der Oder und der Ho-Fri-Wa unterwegs auf Zander, Waller und Hecht.
Vielleicht hab ich ja diesmal Glück.


----------



## Ulli3D (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch wieder dabei und immer noch die Polder in Nordholland und der Rhein.


----------



## Blauzahn (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

...ab Mai erst... wir dürfen ja noch nicht.
Vllt. gibts ja nächsten Monat wieder sone Aktion, dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## marin (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte gern die Wobbler testen.

Wo: in Zwickau im Großen Schwanenteich sowie in der Mulde und in Chemnitz im alten Steinbruch.

Wann: sofort nach der Schonzeit

Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, ewtl. Barsch

über einen Gewinn würde ich ich sehr freuen.

Bis dahin Petri Heil


----------



## Captainsparky (5. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

|bigeyes Morgen |bigeyes

ich bin jetzt dabei...!

Meine Gewässer sind der Wied, flüsse in Ost England und hoffentlich Schweden #6

Zielfisch: Hecht, Barsch & Forellen


----------



## angler4711 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, Moin!

Falls ich die Wobbler gewinne teste ich sie
in den Gewässern meines Angelvereines unter
anderen gehören dazu die Tongrube und die 
Hunte.
Auf welche Rauber ich da gehen würde?
Eigendlich auf alles was beißt, aber haubtsächlich
auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.


Petri Heil!


Angler4711


----------



## welsman (5. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich bin auch wieder dabei und hoffe das es diesmal klappt.

Ich würde in den Poldern in Holland testen,Sechs-Seen-Platte,Duisburger Hafen..

Wann:Nach der Schonzeit.

Zielfische:Hecht und Zander aber wenn was anderes am Haken hängt ist das auch nicht schlimm.

Mfg. Felix


----------



## Revilo (5. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mein Gewässer ist ein Baggersee mit Zugang zum Main.
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Rapfen

Berichte verfassen ist für mich kein Thema, habe ich schon gemacht.


----------



## H2Ofreund (5. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So auf ein neues... Mal schauen ob es dieses Mal, vor dem Ende der Schonzeit, klappt. Bei mir bleibt alles wie gehabt, geangelt wird in den Schweriner Seen, vornehmlich auf Hecht. Eventuell bringen die Testobjekte ja auch den einen oder anderen Barsch.


----------



## aal60 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auf ein Neues.
 Ich möchte die Wobbler in der Lippe und im Kanal und an den Baggerseen des Hammer SpFV e.V. testen.
Würde mich über den Gewinn freuen. Gefischt wird natürlich mit Multi.


----------



## LUKA$ (5. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Soo ich meld mich auch ma wieder 
Gewässer: Möhnesee, Dateln-Hamm-Kanal, Lippe, Veriensgewässer
Zielfisch: Hecht Zander Barsch
Hoffen ma das ich dieses mal mehr glück habe ^^


----------



## aixellent (6. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich mache dann auch mal mit.
Gewässer ist die Maas und die angeschlossenen Seen, der Rhein, ein Waldsee in Konzen und der Rursee.
Zielfische: Zander, Barsch, Hecht, Rapfen

Greetz
Aix


----------



## spin-paule (6. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Jeden Monat wieder...
Gewässer: Kocher, Jagst + X
Zielfische: große Räuber

Gruß Paul


----------



## litzbarski (6. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte gewinnen. Ich angle in diversen Talsperren im Harz und vom 10.05. - 17.05.08 in Schweden im Kalvsjön auf Hecht und Zander.

Andre


----------



## Henryhst (6. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Gewässer.... Strelasund und Bodden.

Wann 1 Mai Auf Hecht und nach der Schonzeit auch Zander und Barsch.

Würde sehr gerne die Wobbler Testen, ob sie den harten Bodden anforderungen Bestehen können.
Lg Henryhst


----------



## uzbeki (6. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde auch gerne gewinnen und testen!
Bin zwar neu hier, fordere mein Glück trotzdem heraus.

Gewässer: hauptsächlich Main und Fulda
Zielfisch:  Hecht, Zander, Forelle

Würde mich freuen zu gewinnen!

MfG  uzbeki


----------



## jirgel (6. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Versuch macht Klug also ich berwerbe mich noch mal für die Biedron Wobbler 

Gewässer:

Grundelsee
Altaussersee
Putterersee 
Zeiringersee
Spechtensee

Enns
Donau
Obertrummersee

Zielfische :

Seeforelle große Bachforellen
Hecht Zander Barsch

Und bei sehr viel Glück Waller


----------



## Ammersee-angler (6. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

ich bin auch wieder dabei


Gewässer: Ammersee (3.größter See in Bayern)

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, GroßHecht, Rapfen und was noch so alles beißt.

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer und vom Boot.

Hoffe es klappt diesmal|wavey:


----------



## Focke (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,

Bin auch wieder mit von der Partie. 

Versuche dann mit diesen Wobblern Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Forelle zu fangen

Gewässer bleiben die Wipper, Saale und Bode und einige Seen in Schweden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich gebe nicht auf....:m

bewerbe mich auch wieder....|uhoh:


einsatzgewässer: baggersee und elbe
Fischarten: barch +esox
Methode: schleppen und von land aus...
Wann: ab 1 Mai:m:m:m

vieleicht habe ich ja diesesmal glück...#6|kopfkrat|rolleyes#h

gruß
stefan#h


----------



## Desperados (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi
Die Wobbler würden mich natürlich auch interessieren.
Gewässer wären die Mosel in Luxemburg Frankreich und Deutschland und einige kleinere bis mittelgrosse Seen in den gleichen Regionen.
Bevorzugte Methoden --> Ultraleicht Spinnen auf Barsche und auf Zander und Rapfen.
Dieses vom Boot aus wie von Land. 
Wann ??  Mindestens einmal die Woche.
Mfg Desperados

Ps: Kein Schleppangeln da verboten bei uns.


----------



## Dorschprinz (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hecht im Greifswalder Bodden !


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!
Würde ich auch gerne testen.
Gewässer:
Datteln-Hamm-Kanal
Lippe
und gelegentlich Dortmund-Ems-Kanal


----------



## angler24 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Neckar! Wäre interessant wie sich die Hechte bei neuen Wobblern verhalten.


----------



## norwegenkiller (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ICh bin denne auch mal dabei: ALso meine Hasugewässer sind die ALster, Elbe und natürlich die Bille. Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch, Rapfen und evtl. Zander.


----------



## Sebi888 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mein Zielgewässer ist der Neckar!

Hier gibts viele Barsche aber auch  Rapfen und Döbel!
Der ein oder andere Zander ist natürlich auch immer drin! 

Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde!


Gruß Sebi


----------



## Matze_07 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bin auch dabei. Würde Testen im Krietfeldsee. Zielfische wären Barsch und Hecht.
Wann?: Sofort nach der Schonzeit!
Lg Matze


----------



## oldmorpheus (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann versuch ich auch nochmal mein Glück #h

Zielgewässer: Elbe + mehrere verschiedene Vereinsgewäser im Süden Hamburgs

Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch + vielleicht Rapfen


----------



## troutmaster69 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin moin

hiermit bewerbe ich (Joannis Siomos, geb. 02.09.70) mich, um als Tester der *"Peter Biedron Wobbler" *zu fungieren. 
Wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein sollte, werde ich die Kunstköder in der Elbe zwischen Wedel und Hamburger Hafen und div. Nebenarmen testen.
Zielfische sind Zander, Hecht, Barsch & Rapfen. 
Natürlich, nach der Schonzeit!!!

MfG, troutmaster


----------



## Bass Assasin (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So,dann meld ich mich auch mal!Werde mit den Wobblern(falls ich sie testen darf) den Edersee unsicher machen,damit ich Hechte und Barsche ein wenig ärgern kann.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten Abend,
Habe erst seit kurzen den Fischereischein und fange auch erst ab diesem Jahr mit dem Angeln an.
Meine Gewässer sind werden haupsächlich Rhein und Elz sein. Meine Zielfische werden erst man Forellen und Barsche.

Wäre super, das zu gewinnen.


----------



## Topic (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo würde mich freuen wenn ich die Wobbler testen könnte.
Gewässer wären verschiedene Gewässer in Nordwestmecklenburg, die Seen rund um Sternberg und die Ostsee.
Zielfische:Hecht,Zander,Barsch,Forelle und natürlich der Ostseetiger(Dorsch)und mit Glück vielleicht auch mal ne Meerforelle.
Hecht wieder ab dem 1.Mai und Fische in der Ostsee sofort.


----------



## Sebi888 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hey Ammersee-Angler warum nimmst du 2 mal teil?

Find das nicht ok wenn manche nur die einmalige Chance haben und du die Doppelte-Chance!!!

Naja deine Sache aber ich finds nicht gut!!!


----------



## schrauber78 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hier! Ich meld mich auch mal.

Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Rapfen
Gewässer: Weser, Elbe, Leine, Mittellandkanal, Seen in Sachsen-Anhalt und Niedersachsen


----------



## Ammersee-angler (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> Hey Ammersee-Angler warum nimmst du 2 mal teil?
> 
> Find das nicht ok wenn manche nur die einmalige Chance haben und du die Doppelte-Chance!!!
> 
> Naja deine Sache aber ich finds nicht gut!!!


 

Machs halt auch. Doppelte beteiligung bringt doppelte Gewinnchanche.


----------



## flori66 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Machs halt auch. Doppelte beteiligung bringt doppelte Gewinnchanche.




Und für dich hoffentlich auch eine doppelte Verwarnung.|krach:


----------



## Stachelritter86 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Einen wunderschönen, 

da schließ ich mich gleich mal an. Wobbler würd ich sehr gerne testen. Mein Gewässer sind die Donau und der Eixendorfer Stausee. Beide haben einen recht ansehnlichen Raubfischbestand und da bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich Herrn Biedrons Wobbler sowohl in der Strömung als auch im Stillwasser anstellen. 

Sofort nach der Schonzeit gehts los....

wünsch noch einen schönen Abend, 

viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Sebi888 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

@ Flori66

Für wen meinst du doppelte Verwarnung?
Für mich oder  Ammernsee-Angler`?

Gruß Sebi und an alle viel Glück die fair hier teilnehmen


----------



## flori66 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> @ Flori66
> 
> Für wen meinst du doppelte Verwarnung?
> Für mich oder  Ammernsee-Angler`?
> ...




Natürlich für den Ammerseeangler.


----------



## redOlly96 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,
ich würde liebend gern die PBW`s testen aber leider ist noch Schonzeit bis zum 1.5.  ist nicht so schlimm, weil die Leine seit November 2007 ständig am überlaufen ist :c,
so das man dort kaum angeln kann           #q
aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt                #6

Petri
Olly


----------



## golle101 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, Moin,
würde den Big Fish Wobbler gerne im Oktober in Norge am Boknafjord testen.
Gruß


----------



## Rotbarsch2311 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne die Wobbler testen.

Wo: Weser, Hunte bzw. verschiede Siele und Seen in der Nähe, sowie im Mai und August in Schweden.

Zielfisch: Zander, Hecht und Barsch (bzw. was sonst noch auf den Koder beisst;+.)

mfg

Rotbarsch2311









:vik:


----------



## siwok44 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

mein Angelplatz ist der Hafen in Germersheim und ziel Fische Hecht,Zander,Barsch,aber ich habe noch nicht vielle von ihnen am Haken


----------



## ZanderKalle (8. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

*Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch mal wieder#6

Gewässer: Rhein(D)(NL),NRW-Kanäle und Seen, Iysell und Iysellmeer

Zielfische:Zander,Hecht,Rapfen,Waller,Barsch*


----------



## Achim K. (8. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal wieder, weil ich gerne die Wobbler testen würde.

Gewässer:

Donau bei Nersingen, Illerspitz Ulm Donautal und ein paar Seen in der Gegend, vor allem der Schurrsee.

Zielfisch:

Hecht, Zander, Wels

Gruß

Achim


----------



## djmatzek (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte gern die Wobbler testen.

Wo Raum Niedersachsen in der Hamme,Wümme,Worpe und im Juni haben wir wieder Angelurlaub am Timmeler Meer gebucht da sollten sie besonders zum einsatz kommen

:vik:


----------



## big-Z (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

hier meine offizielle Bewerbung für den Wobbler-Test |wavey:.

Einsatzgebiet: Rhein, Altrheinarme mit viel Holz und Flachwasserzonen, Seen

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht und Barsch


Gruss big-Z


----------



## vaddamc (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo wertes Team vom Anglerboard,
wir sind 4 Enthusiasten aus Elsterwerda, die jährlich im Frühjahr nach Schweden zum Trolling fahren. Wir sind daran interessiert die Wobbler von Biedron am Sideplaner und am Downrigger zu testen und mit dem zu vergleichen, was wir sonst einsetzen.
Zielfisch ist in der Regel Zander, Hecht, Barsch.
Die Spinnangel setzen wir auch ein.
Es würde uns freuen, die Teile in unser Programm zu übernehmen und entsprechende Berichte zu liefern.
Referenz: www.schweden-angler.de
Bis dahin
Petri geil
vaddamc


----------



## kv2408 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

würde auch gerne die Wobbler testen;

Gewässer: Baggerseen und im Mai Greifswalder Bodden

Zielfische: Hecht, Barsch und Zander

Danke für eure Aktionen.

Gruß
KV2408


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann möchte ich mich auch um die ausgeschriebene Stelle als Testangler bewerben |wavey:.

Beginn: sofort nach Ende der Schonzeit (01.05.)

Gewässer: Donau mit Altwasser bei Bad Abbach

Zielfische: Hecht, Wels, Zander

Hoffentlich klappt es mit den genialen Wobblern, man lernt immer dazu!


----------



## KöFiAnan (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moinsen, gleiches gilt für mich. Ab 1.Mai läuft bei uns an der Treene und der Eider die Jagd auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander..

Jagdgebiet: mittlere und untereTreene und untere Eider
Zielfische: Hecht, Barsch und Zander


----------



## corny31 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,
so schauts bei mir aus!
Gewässer: Rhein bei Köln, Listertalsperre, Biggetalsperre, Vinkeveen (NL) 
Zielfisch: Hecht, Barsch, Zander 
Nach der Schonzeit (01.05. Hecht an der Lister/Bigge, 01.06. Zander im Rhein, 01.07. Hecht in Vinkeveen)  geht es los!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Bobbycar87 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

als "Neuling" hier im Forum versuche ich auch mal mein Glück. Es sind sehr schöne Wobbler, die hier in der Verlosung sind :k

Ich will dieses Jahr am Rhein + Nebengewäasser (km 352 - 411) angreifen.

Da dort das Spinnfischen bis zum 31.05. verboten ist, werde ich erst ab dem 01.06. aktiv sein.

Dann erhoffe ich mir aber, dass ich schöne Hechte, Zander, Barsche und vielleicht auch mal einen kapitalen Rapfen zu fassen bekomme.


----------



## Lippeman (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Teile auch gerne testen!Meine Hausgewässer sind Lippe,Datteln-Hamm-Kanal und Vereingewässer.Um Zander,Hecht und Barsch auf die Schuppen zu legen


----------



## matze-dixi (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Da sind wir dabei, das ist prima, viva ....

Würde den Wobbler gern ab dem 1. Mai auf dem Großen Plöner See testen, natürlich auf Hecht an den Bergen aber auch im Freiwasser!

Falls ich gewinne: Jubel, Jubel, Jubel ....


----------



## Bentham (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hey 

Wäre auch gerne dabei. Zielfische wären dabei Hechte, Zander und Barsche, die sich in den Gewässern in und um Oldenburg aufhalten. Dazu zählen Kanäle, Teiche, Seen und Flüsse


----------



## berndb (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bin auch dabei, Gewässer sind DEK, RHK,WDK, die Lippe und von Hecht ,Zander und Barsch ist alles dabei.
Gruss Bernd


----------



## Rudi1961 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo auch ich möchte gern die Wobbler testen!

Wo: In Mecklenburg/Vorpommern
Reuterstadt Stavenhagen (Basepohler See)
Waren (Müritz) Müritz
Greifswald (Bodden)
Norwegen (Westküste, Seen)

Zielfisch: Barsch, Hecht, Zander und Forelle in M/V und
Norwegen
Dorsch, Köhler, Leng und Lumb in Norwegen

Mit freudlichen Grüßen
Gerhard |wavey:


----------



## Sebi888 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo mein Gewässer ist der Neckar

Zander-Barsch-Döbel-Rapfen

Würde mich als Anfänger worklich sehr über einen Wobler freuen


Sebi


----------



## crash_43 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Servus aus Bayern!

:vik: Jawoll, habe großes Interesse, diese Wobbler zu testen.
Den Einsatz würden die Wobbler in kleinen und größeren Seen im schönen Allgäu erleben. Die da z.B. wären: Weißensee, Hopfensee, Niedersonthofener See ect...
Ich bin vorwiegend Spinnfischer vom Ufer aus, z.T. ist aber auch bootsschleppen angesagt.
Petri Heil zum Saisonsauftakt wünscht Euch allen
crash_43


----------



## Finke20 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich möchte mich wieder zum Testen bewerben. Aufgeben gibt es bei mir nicht.:vik: Machmal soll man ja Glück haben.#h

So meine Gewässer wo ich die Wobbler testen würde.|bla:
Die Peene, Peenestrom und die Vereinsgewässer in OVP.
Getestet wird so oft es geht und es geht oft und das bei jedem Wetter.:q:q:q Weil es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Ausrüstung.

Petri Heil sagt Finke20 :vik:


----------



## flori66 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

@Ammersee-angler

Du willst es nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## angelpilz (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ja dann mal los. Sind die BIEDRON WOBBLER wirklich so gut,dann sollte ich die wohl auch mal testen.Meine Angelgewässer sind die Sternberger Seeplatte. |wavey:


----------



## ollidi (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Nur mal so als Info. 

Es wird jeder Name nur EINMAL gezählt. D.h. Egal, wie oft hier gepostet wird, jeder Nick zählt nur einmal. :g


----------



## Vitali-KS (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

mein Gewässer ist die Fulda.
Zielfische: Zander, Hecht

Gruß
Vitali


----------



## historymaker (9. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen, 

meine Zielfische sind Zander, Hecht, Barsch und Waller in der Bigge, dem Olper Vorbecken und im Rhein.


----------



## der-jorge (10. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

naja dann versuche ich auch mal mein glück, so mein ziel fisch in  Deutschland  Forelle,Barsch,Zander,Hecht und in Portugal Robalos,Sargos,Fatassa,Barbos und alles was auf die *Peter Biedron Wobbler beißt.
 ich hoffe das ich die mal in Portugal ausprobieren kann
*


----------



## Leo_72 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi, würde mich natürlich riesig über nen Gewinn freuen!
Bin "Jungfischer" und freue mich schon auf den ersten Mai wenn bei uns im Weiher, im Bayrischen Mindelzell die Hechtsaison wieder losgeht und das mit dem passendem Konzept von Peter Biedron - da kann ja fast nichts mehr schiefgehen!!
Wünsche allen ein fängiges Petri Heil !    #h


----------



## Sebi888 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wann wird eigentlich aufgelöst?


----------



## matthiast (10. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo! Ich möchte auch gewinnen!!

Spinnfischen vom Ufer in der Hunte und dem Hartenbergsee auf Hechte, Zander und was sonst  noch beißt!!

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## seppstar (10. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo ich angele an der unteren Ruhr und im Rhein bei Krefeld.
Und ich angele hauptsächlich Hecht,Zander,Rapfen und Barsch.


----------



## Zanderfreund100 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde mich ebenfalls freuen die Wobbler testen zu können!


----------



## Zanderfreund100 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde mich ebenfalls freuen die Wobbler testen zu können!

Ich fische in einigen Nebengewässern der Donau & zwei kleineren Flussstrecken der Aschach in Oberösterreich auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch.


----------



## krochi (12. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Natürlich würde auch ich mich über einen Satz Wobbler freuen.  Da ich ein krefelder Gewächs bin, ist mein Gewässer natürlich der Rhein im Raum Uerdingen, bevorzugt an den Hafeneinfahrten und im großen Wendebecken. Mein bevorzugter Zielfisch ist, wen wundert es, der Zander. Den ersten Testbericht gäb es unmittelbar nach der Schonzeit. Kann es kaum abwarten, wieder an den Rhein zu fahren.   Grüße aus Krefeld  Markus


----------



## DerWoAmSeeWohnt (13. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Zusammen! 

Mit diesen Wobblern würde ich als ersten an den Rhein im südlichen bereich gehen, (nahe Karlsruhe, Kehl,....) Weitere Möglichkeiten wären Baggerseen, Flüsse und natürliche Bergseen, wie z.B der Schluchsee!
Zielfisch: :l*Wels*:l, Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Seeforelle!

Hoffentlich klappts#6


----------



## argon08 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo
möchte auch mal teilnehmen!bin eigentlich noch eher anfänger als profi kann aber ja auchmal interessant sein oder??
mein hausgewässer ist die lahn,ein forellen bach, einige gut besetzte teiche und ein grosser see. wenn es die zeit hergibt wird ab und zu ein trip an den edersee gestartet.
zielfisch ist alles was raubt !! 
wäre aber mal interessant kleine exemplare der wobbler zu bekommen um sie mal im bachforellen-bach zu baden und testen. bericht mit foto würde dan folgen...


----------



## Matthias_05 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hi,

ich würd die  wobbler gern in der elbe und der saale eimal testen|wavey:

matze


----------



## Thomas73 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi @ All
Ich gehe an den Rhein und an alle Kanäle in der nähe von Dortmund könnte was damit anfangen 
Mfg.Thomas


----------



## Trapanal (13. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Angle im Bodensee - Zielfisch Hecht, Zander und Barsche.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

also - sollte ich zu den glücklichen gehören, dann würde ich die wobbler (nat. nach der Schonzeit) in der schönen Aggertalsperre (mein Vereinsgewässer) in der Nähe von Gummersbach einsetzen, wobei die Zielfische Hecht, Barsch, Großforellen und nach der Schonzeit u.U. auch gerne mal Zander wären!

Daneben könnte ich es mir auch nicht verkneifen, sie mal am Rhein bei Köln zu testen, um zu sehen, ob sie neben den o.g. Zielfischen auch grosse Rapfen begeistern können!

;O)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*



			
				Sebi888 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wird eigentlich aufgelöst?


Immer mit Erscheinen des neuen Magazins (www.Anglerpraxis.de).
Gewinner werden auch per PN angechrieben.


----------



## Carphunter88 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo ,
Ich würde die Wobbler gerne im Rhein ganz im Süden am Hochrhein von Basel bis Waldshut ausprobieren.Natürlich auch im Stausee in Wehr und an meinem Urlaubsgewässer den Rußweiher im Bayrischen Eschenbach sowie die creußen und die Heidenaab.Zielfisch werden unter anderem Hecht,Zander und vieleicht auch mal nen Wels sein.
Petri Heil und viele Grüße Tobi


----------



## jerk08 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
wenn, dann ich natürlich als "Frischling" auch: bei mir natürlich in Hamburg und Umgebung, Kieler Förde, TS Pöhl und wo es mich sonst noch hin verschlägt! Meine Zielfische sind eh die Räuber im süßen und salzigen Wasser!
Ciao und Petri Heil, Jörg


----------



## Franky (17. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,
klingt ja nicht uninteressant. Wenn ich darf, würde ich gern mittesten wollen... Einsatzgebiet wären Main und Nidda, sobald die Schonzeit aufgehoben ist.


----------



## Hufi96 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin Moin,

ich würde diese tollen Teile auch gerne testen und zwar in der Elbe, Löcknitz, Röcknitz und diversen nur mir bekannten Sickergräben|supergri, alles im Bereich Dömitz. Zielfische sind die üblichen Verdächtigen...

Gruß


----------



## hardenberg (19. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bin auch wieder mit dabei#h
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Rapfen
Gewässer: Elbe und alles Flüssige rund um Magdeburg.


----------



## Oinkoink (20. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,
ich bewerbe mich auch wieder! Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch sowie eventuell Seeforelle und Zander im Biggesee.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (20. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich möchte mich gerne für den Test bewerben. |wavey:

Wo - Duisburger Häfen, Rhein ebenfalls bei Duisburg, Sechs Seen Platte Duisburg sowie unser Vereinsgewässer (Baggersee)

Wann - ab sofort bzw. nach Ende der jeweiligen Schonzeit

Welche Räuber - eigentlich alle, die man in diesen Gewässern erbeuten kann. Vornehmlich Hecht, Zander und Barsch, aber auch auf Wels und Salmoniden werde ich es versuchen.

MfG
MM


----------



## Al-Batros (22. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

nach frisch bestandener Fischerprüfung ist meine Köderbox noch recht leer und sie würde diesen bunten Dingern gern nach dem Schwimmen und Tauchen ein ruhiges Plätzchen zum erholen gewähren. Geangelt weden soll an Spree, Shops, Elbe und was sonst noch so in der Gegend ist.

Al-Batros


----------



## Rohrbacher (23. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

dann mach ich auch mal mit...

Ich fische an unserem Hausgewässer, dem Glashütter Weiher
bei Rohrbach, sowie in der Saar überwiegend auf Hecht und Zander.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## Pudel (25. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann versuch ich es auch mal!!
Mein Gewässer ist ein aufgestauter See rundum mit Schilf bewachsen (Vereinsgewässer zwischen Ravensburg und Bad Saulgau). Zielfisch ist bei mir der Hecht Wels und Barsch.
Das Wobbeln geht aber leider nur im Frühjahr und im Spätherbst da in diesen Zeiten der See nicht nach einem Sportplatz aussieht. Es ist keine Seltenheit Hechte in zweistelliger höhe zu fangen jedoch ist es extrem schwer bei der Hechtdichte die großen zu erwischen!! Sobald der Hecht jetzt dann die Schonzeit hintersich gebracht hat gehts wieder los und ich hoffe meinen ersten über 1,00m zu erwischen mit den Wobblern wäre es sicher mal einen versuch wert!!!
Würde auf jeden Fall wenns soweit ist einen fetten Bericht hier rein setzen!!!!
Ein Petri an alle
Schöne Grüße Pudel


----------



## Hackersepp (26. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Servus, 
Ich möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben;

Die von mir befischten Gewässer: Der Schwarze Regen, Schwarzach, Eixendorfer St.see, und in 2Wochen der große jasmunder Bodden.

Die Zielfischpalette ist weit gestreut: Von A bis Z,  Aitel bis Zander, über Barsch , Hecht, Schied.

Würde mich sehr über den /die Wobbler freuen,

Besten Dank, falls es klappen sollte,

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## Dirk_001 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,
na da mach ich auch mal gerne mit 
Meine Angelgewässer sind die Küstenabschnitte und die Bodden rund um Rügen.
Hauptsächlich angel ich auf Hecht, Zander, Dorsch und Meerforelle. 

Grüsse von der Insel 
Dirk


----------



## böhse onkelz (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hi ihr angler.....
ich wollt mal fragen was man an der elbe so fängt.....
weil ich fahr nacha hamburg an die elbe...
da wollt ich auch natürlich angeln gehn..
könnt ja mal schreiben....
bedank mich im vorraus
psetri heil für euch alle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

wer hat gewonnen?


----------



## wessirobert (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Servus

So, mein Angelgebiet ist der Main rund um Würzburg. Leider haben wir immer noch Schonzeit, aber bald geht es los auf Zander und Hecht.

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wer hat gewonnen?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

@ Thomas!


wer hat im April gewonnen?
Kann ich das irgendwo nachlesen?


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Pudel (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auf die Bekanntgabe wer gewonnen hat bin ich auch mal gespannt!!!!


----------



## Laszczyk (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

*Na denn bewerbe ich mich ein auf nächstes Mal

Falls ich die Wobbler gewinne* *teste ich sie
in den Gewässern meines Angelvereins.

Auf welche Rauber ich da gehen würde?
Eigendlich auf alles was beißt, aber haubtsächlich
auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.*

*Auf Wels würde ich die Wobbler auch mal ausprobieren, ob Sie dafür auch tauglich sind ?

*

*Bin gespannt , ob es klappt und wenn dann bekommt ich den Bericht sofort .
Petri Heil!



*


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*



Laszczyk schrieb:


> *Na denn bewerbe ich mich ein auf nächstes Mal
> 
> Falls ich die Wobbler gewinne* *teste ich sie
> in den Gewässern meines Angelvereins.
> ...



Ähm... das ist der Thread vor 4 Monaten.Da wirste nicht so wirklich ne Chance haben*:vik:
*


----------



## Ulli3D (6. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mööööönsch, nimm ihm doch nicht so brutal die Illusion


----------



## Hechtchris (30. August 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Warum is das hier noch offen ? |bigeyes#h


----------



## reland (26. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Ich beangle  unter anderem Flüsse (Pinnau,Elbe zwischen Wedel und HH).Am liebsten jedoch Seen Alsensee, Kiesgrube Appen.Meine Zielfische sind Zander,Barsch und Hecht. Bin in Frühjahr,Spätsommer ammorgen und am Abend am Wasser


----------



## Ulli3D (27. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, in der Schule werden die Monate des Jahres und ihre Folge nicht mehr gelehrt oder ????


----------



## crazyFish (27. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im April zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Irgendwann ist bestimmt wieder April, man muss nur warten können...


----------

